# What was the last book you could not put down?



## Darren Perman Author (Jun 11, 2012)

What was the last book you read that you absolutely, positively could not put down? The one that had you ignoring your children's please for food, the one that made you too tired to concentrate at work because you stayed up all night to finish it?

Post the first book that comes to mind!


----------



## Verbena (Sep 1, 2011)

A Song of Ice and Fire,I think.


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

Verbena said:


> A Song of Ice and Fire,I think.


Oh, that's in my "to read" list!

I've been out of my reading mojo. I just read On the Island, which wasn't great, but for some reason I couldn't put it down.  
I think the last book I truly *loved* was The Hunger Games.
Oh, wait...and I just listened to (does that count??) The Stand, by Stephen King. It was phenomenal. And my first SK book, too.


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

"HARRY POTTER AND THE DEATHLY HALLOWS"...

...for fear of next-day-of-release spoilers.

Todd


----------



## Low Kay Hwa (Jun 15, 2012)

Any Jodi Picoult book. There's always a question at the first few pages, and the answer is usually at the end.

Wait, most novels have this structure. So she must be doing something subtly different!


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I am reading Chances by Jackie Collins. It is a older book and I usually do not read this kind of book but I read the sample and I was hooked. I have Prime on Amazon so I was able to get a free loan on it and I have not been able to put it down. It has like 800 pages and is the first in the series and it is so good. I can't get anything done because I want to be reading this book. I don't often come across a book that makes me feel this way. I am disappointed that the next book in the series is not on Kindle though so I may have to try to get it from the library.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I never get quite that obsessed with any book these days (if I ever did), but probably the closest I've come in the last year or so is _Death and the Penguin_ (my review), perhaps in part because of how different it is from what I usually read.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

The last book I read that really grabbed my attention was Angels Blood by Nalini Singh. It was the first time I've read this author and the first time I've read a story where the main character is an angel.


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

The Magus, by John Fowles. Slow start, but once I got into it, impossible to put down.


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

Brandon Sanderson's WARBREAKER.  I picked it up "for just a minute" because I wanted to study his use of language during the opening paragraphs.

Big mistake.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

I couldn't put down two books by Lexi Revellian. 
 and . Remix is a mystery and Replica is more of a sci-fi thriller, which I usually don't read, but I loved it.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I found Hugh Howey's Wool omnibus hard to put down. It was a great read.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

For me it was "11-22-63"  by Stephen King.  Loved that book and didn't want it to end.


----------



## Alpha72 (May 9, 2012)

I'm really not sure. I think it would probably be The Mesh. It's a book about how businesses use sharing to make more money.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

A lovely book...beautifully written.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Run by Blake Crouch was a good example.  Also, the last book I read - Michael Harvey's "We All Fall Down."


----------



## WynneChanning (Jun 2, 2012)

_Bossypants _by Tina Fey.


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

The Fault in Our Stars by John Green. I was totally entranced! I just ignored the rest of the world for a little while....also cried my eyes out.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Now I usually read pretty fast anyway, so I can read a book in 2 days or so. It depends on what else is going on.

But I was lucky to have 2 of those page turners "can't put down but my eyes won't stay open anymore"
Even better, they were back to back. I was lucky.


This was a total surprise to me. I didn't really think I would like this. I don't read a lot of contemporary romance and the description just didn't sound like it was for me. Oh how wrong I was. I started the sample as many people on forums talked about it, so I got worn down. I flew through the sample and clicked that buy button on the end, went to the locations were I left off and kept reading and reading and reading and finished in one sitting. 

The other was 

It was so delicious, set in the Georgian time period and oh so wrong and oh so right. Once I started I was in the time, with the characters and reality did not exist anymore. Oh how I love books like this that can do that.


----------



## A. Cross (Jun 13, 2012)

I picked up a book called "Wither" by Lauren DeStefano - it caught my eye in a store when I was looking for something to occupy me on a long bus ride.  Apparently it's marketed toward teenagers, but oh well!  I stayed up half the night until I'd finished it.  It's actually the first book in a trilogy and I was just as excited about the second novel (although I wasn't able to finish it as quickly due to life being hectic).  That reminds me, I should check to see if the third one has come out yet!


----------



## charlesatan (May 8, 2012)

Queen of Kings by Maria Dahvana Headley if you want an engrossing page-turner.


----------



## b00kw0rm (Jun 8, 2012)

I can think of two off the top of my head. The first is Mark Rayner's "Pirate Therapy and Other Cures." Since it's both a collection of short stories and a comedy, I found myself unable to stop reading it. I usually have that problem with short stories as I keep telling myself "Just one more!" but with this one especially since all the pieces are so funny. The second is J.G. Ballard's "Crash" and for an entirely different reason. I had to read the novel for a university class I took and I finished it way ahead of schedule. I tried to read the first chapter when I first bought it to get a sense of what the book was like and ended up reading the entire thing in a single weekend. It's an incredibly repulsive and disgusting book, but there's so much more to it. I love both!


----------



## Marc Johnson (Feb 25, 2011)

Even though I'm doing more reading now, I'm reading books less. There hasn't been one that's hooked me lately. The last book that sunk its teeth into me was Before I Die. It's sad because you know how it's going to end. But it was such an emotional read.


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

Absolutely loved Rogue Wave by Boyd Morrison.  I've read it twice now and the second time was just as exciting as the first time.
What a ride!


----------



## herocious (May 20, 2011)

The Outsider by Colin Wilson


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Raymond Chandler's "The Long Goodbye". I discovered him late in life, but I take that as a good thing since it's proof there is still a lot of good stuff out there in the world.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

_The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins. I just had to keep reading until the end.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_Midnight_ by Stephen Leather. I just plowed through it at an amazing rate.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

For sure it was The Snow Child.


----------



## pamclaughton (Feb 21, 2011)

Falling Under, by Danielle Younge-Ullman.  I read it in one sitting. The writing is beautiful and raw and has a great ending.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

_Blood Red Road_ by Moira Young.


----------



## jkorzenko (Jun 22, 2012)

Dragonfly in Amber by Diana Gabaldon (and all the rest in the series!)


----------



## Andrew Cort (Mar 28, 2009)

Harry Potter, of course. I used to read the first few to my daughter as she was growing up. The last few she read herself -- but I had to read them too! Loved that last 'dueling' scene. (Actually, I've re-read that scene several times).

Strangely, I recently read a motivational book, "The Charge", and lost a lot of sleep with that.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

The two that come to mind have already been mentioned: Hunger Games and Deathly Hallows.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

George R.R. Martin's short urban werewolf novel "The Skin Trade" collected in his Dreamsongs Vol. 2 is pretty engaging.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The last book that comes to mind is Philip Pulman's His Dark Materials trilogy. I started that series with little interest and casually went about turning pages. By the time I got halfway through the first book, I called out from work just so I could plow through all three books without stopping. That was one amazing read.


----------



## nduncanwriter (Jun 21, 2012)

The last one for me was a C.C. Hunter book. I've discovered I love some YA stuff as much as I enjoy my HEA romances.


----------



## Marata Eros (Jul 23, 2011)

*


----------



## RikNieu (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, I suppose it would be the last one I finished. Vonnegut's Cat's Cradle. 
That book was just so damn clever. They don't write them like that anymore. And if they do I need to find them.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Darren Perman said:


> What was the last book you read that you absolutely, positively could not put down?


'101 uses for Super Glue'


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Rogue Wave by Boyd Morrison. I made the mistake of starting it late one night about an hour after bedtime. I did not put it down until I finished it early the next morning. All of his work is excellent. Highly recommended!

http://www.amazon.com/Rogue-Wave-ebook/dp/B003UYUORC/ref=sr_1_5_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1340834251&sr=1-5&keywords=boyd+morrison


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*waves*

Hey, LDB!  Good to hear from you!  Glad to hear that you enjoyed Rogue Wave.  I'm a big Boyd Morrison fan, too!

Betsy


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks. I've gone through a few computers and lost track of various sites in some of the transfers. I just found my link to here again this afternoon. I wish there were several more works by Boyd. He was kind enough to include my name in the print copy of The Ark after we traded several emails of proof reading. I suspect his name will be one of the select few in years to come, as well known as Clancy, Patterson, Cussler, Grisham and many others are now.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

I also love, love, love Boyd Morrison.  I've gobbled everything he has written and loved every one of them.  Read "The Rogue Wave" at the beach, if you can beleive that, but had to be done!    I agree he will be famous one day very soon!


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Pandemonium, the sequel to Delirium by Lauren Oliver.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

"Tell No One" by Harlen Coben.  Quite the page-turner!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

LDB said:


> Rogue Wave by Boyd Morrison.


I enjoyed Rogue Wave too.. what a ride! Haven't read his other books yet but I think I will go take a look.


----------



## Steve D Palmer (Jun 28, 2012)

The Curious Incident Of The Dog In The Night-Time - I loved this and read it in one sitting despite the protests of two starving pussycats.

In Honour Bound - I think that being able to write a compelling story in a simple, understated, easy-going voice is genius and this guy does it brilliantly.


----------



## Phil Berry (Jun 22, 2012)

Todd Young said:


> The Magus, by John Fowles. Slow start, but once I got into it, impossible to put down.


Essential. Re-read it last year, still good.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

'A Cleansing of Souls' by Stuart Ayris, a British indie author. I'd read his first book 'Tollesbury Time Forever' and didn't think he could possibly have written another book as good as that - but he did. His books are refreshingly different.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shanghai Girls, recommended as part of the Quasi Official Book Game Club:



Betsy


----------



## Maya Cross (May 28, 2012)

I read China Mieville's new book Railsea before I went on holidays and it had me from the first page. Nobody world builds like him. A loose retelling of moby dick set in a world where the sea is a desert and the boats are trains that traverse a giant network of rails.

He keeps evolving too, this one has some interesting stylistic quirks, including use of ampersands instead of the word 'and' (which is eventually explained in the context of the book), and pages that occasionally address the reader.


----------



## JFPenn (Jun 30, 2012)

It was Peter James Perfect People. It's kind of Midwuch Cuckoos but in a technothriller world. 
I have never read him before and it was on sale. I couldn't stop reading mainly because of the suspense of what the children would do. Basically they are genetically engineered to be supremely intelligent and creepy as hell.
http://www.amazon.com/Perfect-People-ebook/dp/B005I3PA5Y/


----------

